# Effect of Chlorine?



## StandardAdoration (Aug 8, 2012)

My 3 month old Standard, Thor, loves to swim more than any dog I have had in the past. He literally jumps into the pool after me almost daily. He is cream colored and I know Chlorine affects the color of light haired humans, so I was wondering if anyone had any experience with a white or cream poodle swimming often in Chlorine, I don't want his fur to get a green tint (like blonde people do). I rinse him off after each time and wash him about once a week, but I don't want to dry out his skin so I try not to wash him more than that (which is pretty hard with his light colored and easily dirtied fur). I started putting fish oil in his food to try to minimize his skin drying out. I don't want him to stop swimming since he loves it so much, its good exercise (and wears him out), and honestly he is just so dang cute jumping in the pool, but I worry about his fur and skin due to so much Chlorine exposure. Does anyone have any suggestions? I haven't ever had a dog jump in the pool without prompting.. they would play in beach water or lakes, but never the pool. I am curious if anyone has run into problem with their light colored poodles and chlorine.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about chlorine changing coat colors, but it will seriously dry out skin. I've seen several dogs come in the salon that like the pool and even though they are on a great diet or take fish oil, there are still white flakes everywhere. I would assume that it would have a similar effect on color because it is a chemical, but I think it would lighten the coat more than turn it green.

I'd probably make sure to bathe Thor after he takes a swim in the pool and make sure you use a really good conditioner to help remoisturize his skin and rinse off all the chlorine so it doesn't sit on his skin any longer than necessary.


----------



## StandardAdoration (Aug 8, 2012)

So you think washing him often will dry him out less than the chlorine? See that is the opposite of what the groomer I talked to said. Me and my mother groom him ourselves so I am not sure who to ask about this.. Do you have a conditioner that you prefer? The pet store only has detangling sprays which seem more artificial for the hair rather than helping the skin, the one I bought doesn't seem to condition as much as I would like. But the groomer said that human conditioner would be bad for him even if it is high quality. I just don't wanna get something offline and spend money on something that won't work well.. I appreciate any advice, since I am so new to the chlorine pup thing.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I swam competitively growing up and in college, and I know the chlorine fried my hair and there was nothing I could do about it. I would think diet and moisturizers might help the skin, but hair is dead cells, there probably isnt much you can do other than Ellyisme's suggestion to be sure to rinse off the pool water after each swim.

Cute pooodle you have!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I use Nature's Miracle oatmeal shampoo and protein conditioner in the white bottles. So far, I like it a lot and it leaves even my skin feeling silky smooth after using it.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Thor is so cute!!! I live in an apt complex w a pool and wish I could get Sophie in there when she's a little more grown up! I also use natures miracle shampoo and conditioner and bathe weekly with no drying out 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StandardAdoration (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I will have to try that shampoo and conditioner.!!
I hope you can get Sophie out cause it is too much fun. I took Thor in the pool at only 7 wks holding him (which he seemed to hate at the time) so I could see if he could swim and show him the steps. I wanted to make sure he knew where they were in case he ever fell in accidentally. I wasn't expecting him to just start jumping in after that lol. A week later after watching me swim a few times, he was jumping in with no prompting and now I can't seem to keep him out of the pool if anyone is swimming. 
He is loving it (he mostly just swims to me to be held then will swim in a circle around me until I hold him again, all proud of himself haha), but it takes so long for poodle fur to dry and I don't want to ruin his coat. Hopefully that shampoo and conditioner will make it so I worry less about him turning colors or drying out. I was just told in the past that even washing him once a week was bad for his skin. 
You should def try to get Sophie in the water (She may end up loving it as much as him). And it is so cute!! 
Oh and thanks for the comments on him, he is my angel (cute and smart as a whip, i couldn't be prouder of a pup)


----------

